# Evie - 3 year old female rabbit SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: Female
Age(s): Approx 3 years old
Name(s): Evie
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated. 
Reason for rehoming: She arrived on Christmas Eve with 4 other bunnies with a sad story. Her previous owner was being abused by her husband and was taken into police care leaving no one to look after the rabbits. We managed to find room at last minute for them and they came to us.
Will the group be split: Evie would like a home as an only rabbit - preferably as a house rabbit. 
Other: Evie is friendly, very curious and loves attention


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, the black around the eyes is so unusal.
All the best for getting a new home little one.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Another beauty and what an unusual looking girl, good luck little one in finding that special home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

She has blue eyes but the photo doesnt show it very well


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie was dropped off for her spey this morning


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope she gets on ok.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie was speyed on the 7/01/11.The vet checked her teeth when she was under and said they were fine


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww she is gorgeous but does look like she's gone crazy with the eye liner


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww if only i could be sure that Stevie would take to another bun :crying:


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie had someone come to see her the other day. Whilst Evie got on great with their bun, the people didn't fall in love with Evie. Evie loved having a friend so I am keen for her to fine a bunny friend soon! More pics;


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This pretty lady is still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie is crossing her paws that a new home for her comes along soon!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie is still in rescue.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie is still here


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear shes still with you. BUMP! I'm sure shes a lovely lady, shes very usual looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This stunning lady has been here for far too long. She is a happy, friendly girl. All she needs is a loving home and a male neutered rabbit for company. I don't understand why she is being overlooked


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie would like a home with a neutered male rabbit. Really lovely girl. Very friendly and likes people


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I cant believe she is still with you  

I hope the gorgeous girl finds a home very soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie has gone to a new home  *sadly she has been returned to rescue*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadly Evie has been returned and is once again looking for a home


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh no. She's such an unusual looking bun. What happened with the adoption?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

cgroome said:


> Oh no. She's such an unusual looking bun. What happened with the adoption?


She went to be bonded with another rabbit, but they had a huge falling out which is why we think she would be happier as an only rabbit.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie is still waiting for a new home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Zzzzzz


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie has been in rescue for 8 months now


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I really wish I could help. 8 months is a long time to be in rescue for such a pretty girl. If I can sweet talk the man of the house what would her chances of going into a group of three be? Two of the group are quite dominant and the third is submissive, though one of the dominant girls is getting soft in her old age.

When I got Ember she'd been in rescue for a year all because she has extra skin from her previous owner making her obese.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is so sad. I wish I could help but I think I'm a bit far away!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I really wish I could help. 8 months is a long time to be in rescue for such a pretty girl. If I can sweet talk the man of the house what would her chances of going into a group of three be? Two of the group are quite dominant and the third is submissive, though one of the dominant girls is getting soft in her old age.
> 
> When I got Ember she'd been in rescue for a year all because she has extra skin from her previous owner making her obese.


The problem is we have tried Evie with other rabbits and she wouldn't accept them. It might work if you bond very slowly, but you would have to bear in mind that it might not work and you would have to have somewhere suitable to house her, or return her to us.

Hel_79 - I think I can get her to Cornwall.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Really?! I'm so used to feeling as if I'm miles from everywhere!

OK, well we're in the process of constructing a large shed/run in our garden capable of housing our existing rabbit and other buns together or separately. 

After recently inheriting a rabbit, I decided I'd like to be able to help more rabbits in the future now that I understand more about their needs and we potentially have the space.

I'd want to discuss this with my husband, BUT: if she is still in rescue and able to get to Cornwall(!) then I imagine we could realistically consider being in a position to take her on in about 4 weeks' time. 

You indicate she may be happier as an only rabbit. Would she mind being able to be near to and see other rabbits as long as she didn't have to physically share her space with them?

** Edited to add that I see from your website that Evie needs a home 'preferably as a house rabbit'. So you should know that unfortunately I can potentially only offer outside living space... **


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie has finally found a home


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update; I hope this works out for her!


----------

